# late report



## bostonwhaler (Aug 24, 2006)

had a racoon problem at the beach cabin over the summer..finally had the time off and did a little baitin out in the front yard..second evening this guy came out right before dark...watched him for a little bit eat the bait(fish)...finally presented broadside and put it through right behind the shoulders with the bowtech and muzzy...ran across the road and colasped about 10ft later...


----------



## Chunky (Oct 15, 2006)

congrats on a quick kill and getting rid of a problem animal.


----------



## Screeminreel (Jun 2, 2004)

Nice shootin, that bow sure looks familiar....


----------

